# Got a visit from the potate leaf hopper......



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

So my alfalfa stand is in the 3rd year and never had a PL hopper problem till second cutting this year. What is the best course of action to get rid of them? Take the third cut a little early or wait till there is some regrowth 3"-4" and spray or is there another option? Cause I don' think I can get them to stay in the neighbors bean field.......


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is your alfalfa at now as far as maturity? Are you seeing yellow leaves? If the leaves are yellow, you are too late. Cut it and then spray with Warrior or a generic version of at 7 to 10 days after cutting and problem solved.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The majority of the time we don't even spray after cutting. Check it when it starts to green back up and then decide.


----------



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

i just put the second cut in the barn yesterday, it did have hopper burn so there is no regrowth yet. If Ohio doesn't get some rain soon there wont be much regrowth anyways. At what height should I not run over it with the tractor and sprayer?


----------

